# Asimadoline phase II study



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

It looks like this drug for IBS pain is finally in the process of a proper phase II trial. Merck KGaA had it listed on its pipeline as a phase II drug for something like five years while seemingly doing nothing with it. It does seem that the small company Tioga Pharmaceuticals (which bought the rights to the compound) actually does have some intention of getting this drug through clinical development, however.http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00454688?order=9


----------

